

Diffing Images on the Command Line - hodgesmr
http://zachholman.com/posts/command-line-image-diffs/

======
pimlottc
This is neat, but it doesn't seem to be actually diffing the files; it just
shows both versions side-by-side. Or is it just showing a bad example?

~~~
PhasmaFelis
I think the idea is that it overrides git diff for image files, so you can use
the same tool for text and images.

Given the intended use case (making sure you're not uploading the wrong
image), displaying side-by-side is a broadly reasonable approximation of diff
for the image domain.

~~~
pimlottc
Ah, I see, it would be quite handy to have a text preview automatically
included as part of the standard git diff output.

------
soravux
Neat project! Just curious about why using jp2a (spelt j2pa in the article)
over other alternatives such as libcaca (img2txt) or aalib?

------
lam
This is great for diff'ing Gerber files or images of them.

~~~
rcfox
You might be better-served by ImageMagick's `compare` tool to do per-pixel
diffs. Gerbers are something you don't want to just guess about.

~~~
lam
Good suggestion. Thanks!

